# Looking for subs in Newtown CT



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

I work for a landscaping/snowplowing removal company based in Newtown, CT that has approximately 100 driveways and 8 commercial lots. We are looking for somebody with a plow truck to sub for us during snow storms.

You will be paid around $50.00 an hour depending on experience (using your equipment)

If you are interested please email me [email protected]

-Greg


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

Business is growing. Looking for several people for 07/08 season to plow in Newtown CT

-Greg


----------

